# المنتديات الترفيهية > استراحة المنتدى >  >  ثواب الدنيا وأجر الأخرة

## حبي عترة محمد

*
**اللهم صلِّ على محمد وآل محمد... الطيبين الطاهرين 
وعجل فرج قائمهم يا رب العالمين




ونسأل الله أن يحشرنا مع محمد وآل محمد عليهم السلام 


سأكون في ضيافة الرحمن وخدمة حجيج بيت الله الحرام ،،
 غداً صباحاً سينطلق بنا الباص قاصدين ثواب الدنيا و أجر الأخرة ،،استودعكم الله وأسألكم براءة الذمة*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*اللهم صلِّ على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 
وعجل فرجهم 
عليكم بالعافيه خدمة حجاج بيت الله 
تروحو وترجعوا بسلامه  
وقلدناكم الدعاء والزياره .*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتروحي وتجي بالسلامه
موفقة

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*نسالكم الدعاء..

وتروحي وترجعي بسلامه 

موفقه
*

----------

